# Joe Becker says...



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

that Aaron Miles will be invited to Blazers training camp. (he seemed to imply that Miles would accept the invite.) He's been offered a non guaranteed contract. 

This may have been posted earlier. For that, I'm sorry. But I'm too lazy to look for it.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

eh.. while that is good.. it's not. miles would be the odd man out. 4 pgs??!!

if he's invited and going to portland's camp.. then arent his chances to cut it with another team even lower? and i just sneezed all over my comp screen


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm not opposed to signing Miles.

But, I thought we were trying to attain a veteran PG for limited minutes.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I love Miles' game. He had a really good NBDL season and an even better summer league. But I really want to see if Dickau and Sergio can play some minutes. I kinda think that Aaron is like Blake in that I think he has a chance be a contributor on a good team, but never a starter. I really like Dickau's shooting and Sergio's passing and court vision. I would rather see them get the minutes. I would like to see Aaron go to a team like San Antonio and get some time behind Parker. I think he would be a great compliment to their second unit with his passing and his defense and team first attitude. I think he would rot on Portland's bench.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Anytime the someone from the N.E.P. can represent in the NBA, I'm happy! (That's Northeast Portland for you not so hip individuals)


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Fork said:


> that Aaron Miles will be invited to Blazers training camp. (he seemed to imply that Miles would accept the invite.) He's been offered a non guaranteed contract.
> 
> This may have been posted earlier. For that, I'm sorry. But I'm too lazy to look for it.


Always nice to see a local kid get a chance, but I don't see Miles being any better than Dickau.
The Blazers need a solid veteran, who the youngins can look up to for direction. And Miles isn't it.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Miles is one of the better players I watched play high school ball here.

That said, I'm not sure he's NBA caliber.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

My thoughts on Aaron Miles in Portland is all negative. While I want him to succeed in the NBA, I believe it is obvious it will not happen in Portland. 

First, he is not the veteran backup nate is wanting. Second, he would ride the pine and not develop much at all. Third, and as I see as most importantly, being the "local yokel" would encourage fans to chant for him to get into games putting undue pressure on the coach and management. This factor would also possibly cut into Segio's development. I am fine with him being a journeyman for any other team. Let Seattle have him since we have thier former coach and a couple of their better HS players with us now.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

BIG Q said:


> Third, and as I see as most importantly, being the "local yokel" would encourage fans to chant for him to get into games putting undue pressure on the coach and management. This factor would also possibly cut into Segio's development. I am fine with him being a journeyman for any other team. Let Seattle have him since we have thier former coach and a couple of their better HS players with us now.


Do you really believe that to be the case? Dickau is also from Vancouver, should we cut him?

I don't think a small pack of fans cheering would affect the management at all.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

BIG Q said:


> My thoughts on Aaron Miles in Portland is all negative. While I want him to succeed in the NBA, I believe it is obvious it will not happen in Portland.
> 
> First, he is not the veteran backup nate is wanting. Second, he would ride the pine and not develop much at all. Third, and as I see as most importantly, being the "local yokel" would encourage fans to chant for him to get into games putting undue pressure on the coach and management. This factor would also possibly cut into Segio's development. I am fine with him being a journeyman for any other team. Let Seattle have him since we have thier former coach and a couple of their better HS players with us now.


Trust me Nate would never cave into the pressure of 75 people chanting to put Miles into the game. That's a pretty weak excuse for not wanting him to play on this team.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Samuel said:


> Do you really believe that to be the case? Dickau is also from Vancouver, should we cut him?
> 
> I don't think a small pack of fans cheering would affect the management at all.


While i do not believe that Nate or management would be influenced by fans chanting for the local boy to get a chance to play, I do believe it would become a distraction. Dickau is not the 15th player on the team. Aaron Miles would be. But there was a lot of fans clammoring for Dan to get more burn that hated Damon. When Dan had a great season in New Orleans they were wondering why we ever got rid of him.

I would also say that the Blazers sell more tickets to people from NE Portland than Vancouver, and they are probably a lot more vocal. Not that this matters.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Trust me Nate would never cave into the pressure of 75 people chanting to put Miles into the game. That's a pretty weak excuse for not wanting him to play on this team.


While I gave a very detailed post on my position you come up with nothing to support your position or why miles will be an asset to the team other than he is "from the N.E.P." Go ahead and convince me if you are so right. 

Remember, I never put the kid down. I just pointed out it will not be a good fit and possibly a distraction.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Eastside Pride, baby.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

what is a solid vet?
and is there any out there?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm in the "how is this a bad thing?" camp. Talk about no-risk -- it's a non-guaranteed contract!

Besides, if he comes in, he'll hopefully do well in a backup role until Dickau proves that he's healed and/or Sergio can play.

It'll give Brandon Roy the ability to acclimate himself at shooting guard without worrying about moving over to the point guard position and creating rotation problems.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think he'll make it past camp.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Anytime the someone from the N.E.P. can represent in the NBA, I'm happy! (That's Northeast Portland for you not so hip individuals)


Miles is from N. Portland, I'm not sure that Interstate is considered N.E.

When I think of N.E. I think of Parkrose and David Douglas.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> When I think of N.E. I think of Parkrose and David Douglas.


Hm. I think of Benson, Grant, and Madison - if you're speaking of High Schools.

Miles was at Jefferson, which is N Portland, but I'm not sure where he grew up.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Hm. I think of Benson, Grant, and Madison - if you're speaking of High Schools.
> 
> Miles was at Jefferson, which is N Portland, but I'm not sure where he grew up.


He grew up over off of Albina, really close to Emanuel Hospital.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Miles is from N. Portland, I'm not sure that Interstate is considered N.E.
> 
> When I think of N.E. I think of Parkrose and David Douglas.


For us who grew up in Northeast Portland, Parkrose and David Douglas is considered Gresham! I went to Grant, and we all use to play ball together at Irving Park which is on NE 7th and Fremont. Matt Dishman Rec center is another place we all use to ball which is off NE MLK. If I have to explain this stuff to you and you think David Douglas is considered NE Portland, you obviously aren't from here. When I claim a player from Portland(Damon, A.C. Green, Terrell Brandon) they all grew up playing ball in Northeast Portland. If Miles' address growing up was in North Portland, I apologize to him and his family.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

if you didn't go to wilson, you were basically in NE Portland.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> if you didn't go to wilson, you were basically in NE Portland.


Hey Hap- Didn't that blind old man who helped my mighty UofO Ducks beat Oklahoma go to Wilson? Ha-Ha-Ha!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Hey Hap- Didn't that blind old man who helped my mighty UofO Ducks beat Oklahoma go to Wilson? Ha-Ha-Ha!


actually, yes he did. as did his wife, who he met there while they were both students. Stories like that don't happen often, so it's something interesting. I mean, how often do you marry someone from your high school?

Anyways, his brain was clouded. Wilsons colors are green and white (altho iirc, they are augmented by purple and orange? I guess not going to 1 single sports event while there doesn't make me one for knowing what colors they wore. But than again I dont care. I'm trying to forget I went there, and all things associated with it) so he has an obvious "green" bias.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> actually, yes he did. as did his wife, who he met there while they were both students. Stories like that don't happen often, so it's something interesting. I mean, how often do you marry someone from your high school?
> 
> Anyways, his brain was clouded. Wilsons colors are green and white (altho iirc, they are augmented by purple and orange? I guess not going to 1 single sports event while there doesn't make me one for knowing what colors they wore. But than again I dont care. I'm trying to forget I went there, and all things associated with it) so he has an obvious "green" bias.


My wife and I both went to Grant High School. I'm 34, she's 27 so we didn't roam the halls together, but I think that still counts. It is kind scary that when I was a senior, she was in 5th grade.(I wonder if she was hot then?) Peace!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> My wife and I both went to Grant High School. I'm 34, she's 27 so we didn't roam the halls together, but I think that still counts. It is kind scary that when I was a senior, she was in 5th grade.(I wonder if she was hot then?) Peace!


you dirty old man.

it is strange to think about things like that tho (boy I love how this forum can go off on tangents (mostly, oddly enough, started be me) like this).

btw, we all know you were roaming the halls when she was there...

but I mostly meant at the same time. Im sure it happens, but I'm also sure that most people want to "move on" from high school (altho I think thats slang for something else, tho I'm not sure what). I'd never hold it against someone that they went to my high school, in that aspect. That being said, I can understand how that can seem a little like being "held back" or stunting. But I think thats kind of lame to think that way. Remembering high school, isn't the same as that character from Dazed and Confused who's life peaked in high school (good lord, if my life peaked in high school, it surely peaked low).

now, those goobers who still go to high school sports events AFTER they've graduated?? 

I could understand doing that for college (altho I have no interest in doing so at PSU), but high school?

*i just realized that makes no sense. I meant that I don't get why some people will almost flat out refuse to acknowledge you existed, because you remembered/knew them in high school. As if high school was some traumatic thing that epitomizes evil. Despite what some think from those days, we're basically all the same people as each other. I just spell it grey, you spell it gray. thats all.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Uhh, so getting back to Aaron Miles...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> For us who grew up in Northeast Portland, Parkrose and David Douglas is considered Gresham!


For those who actually live in Northeast Portland and live over by Parkrose and David Douglas, it's definitely Northeast Portland and not Gresham.

Anyone who lives there would know that.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> For those who actually live in Northeast Portland and live over by Parkrose and David Douglas, it's definitely Northeast Portland and not Gresham.
> 
> Anyone who lives there would know that.


Actually, most of DD is actually Southeast Portland. Parkrose is NE.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> For those who actually live in Northeast Portland and live over by Parkrose and David Douglas, it's definitely Northeast Portland and not Gresham.
> 
> Anyone who lives there would know that.


All I said was that for us who grew up in inner NE Portland, Parkrose is all LOOOOOOOONG way out! To us, you might as well be Gresham. Hope I didn't offend you.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> For those who actually live in Northeast Portland and live over by Parkrose and David Douglas, it's definitely Northeast Portland and not Gresham.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who lives there would know that.




I grew up in Parkrose, and don't consider it Gresham. It's NE Portland. Maybe it's a little nicer than some inner city area's, but certainly not Gresham.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> All I said was that for us who grew up in inner NE Portland, Parkrose is all LOOOOOOOONG way out! To us, you might as well be Gresham. Hope I didn't offend you.


I was very deeply saddened, offended, and hurt.

Expect to hear from my lawyers within the next few hours!

:angel:


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

But when I hear NEP, its anything in NE west of 82nd or so, maybe not even that far east. Sure its technically North East, but its not NEP. And although N. Portland isn't technically in NE, it might as well be.

Now back to Miles. Having him at camp can only be good. If he makes it, how can having a local guy hurt the team. Plus, it wasn't like he was a bad seed either. He was either class or student body president his senior year. I don't remember which. If he gets cut, I'm sure he'll wind up somewhere in the league. Doesn't he have the record for assists at Kansas? I'm sure some teams could use an unselfish back up point who knows how to get people the ball.

On a side note, he was pretty good, from what I can remember, at baseball too. Third base I think.




Go Generals!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Welcome to the board, PCE! I see you registered quite a while ago, but apparently we don't get to hear from you much.

Post more often!


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. I think I registered so I could defend Roy before the draft (I'm a recent UW grad- don't hold it against me) I'm on the site all the time, but as you observed, never post. I'll try and change that.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

porkchopexpress said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I think I registered so I could defend Roy before the draft (I'm a recent UW grad- don't hold it against me) I'm on the site all the time, but as you observed, never post. I'll try and change that.


Give us your insights on Roy. Do you think he's good enough to compete for ROY?


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

I don't think I have any insights into Roy's game that other's here haven't already mentioned. Although I was at UW last year, I didn't make it to any games. Basically, my defense of him was about how UW, after losing Nate, Tre and Will, were supposed to be just above average. Like in summer league, Roy went from a player in the background (well, not background in SL, but more of a playmaker) to the spotlight, ala leading the team in scoring ala the last SL game.

I watched all the games I could on TV and the best thing about Roy is that he made everyone around him better. He wouldn't get super hot from deep like Tre would, and he never got the crowd up like Nate would, but he'd find some way to slip past the defence for a finger roll, pull up jumper or key pass. Simply put, he just got it done.

As far as how he is as a person, I've never heard anything bad about him. I can't say the same thing about other UW players. Nothing too bad, more funny actually. The best example was the first day of a Social Problems class, the girl next to me said 'Oh look Nate's in this class....it must be easy.' I almost fell out of my chair laughing. Roy actually might have been in that class, alot of athletes were, but I never noticed him, which in a class of 500 is a good thing. Besides Nate, I know Jenson (the white forward who shot from deep alot and had the bleeched hair) was in it....talk about dumb.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> For us who grew up in Northeast Portland, Parkrose and David Douglas is considered Gresham! I went to Grant, and we all use to play ball together at Irving Park which is on NE 7th and Fremont. Matt Dishman Rec center is another place we all use to ball which is off NE MLK. If I have to explain this stuff to you and you think David Douglas is considered NE Portland, you obviously aren't from here. When I claim a player from Portland(Damon, A.C. Green, Terrell Brandon) they all grew up playing ball in Northeast Portland. If Miles' address growing up was in North Portland, I apologize to him and his family.


Actually I am from here...

I was born and raised in St. Johns.

My cousins wents to Grant, but for some reason I have a hard time accepting that area as N. Portland...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Actually I am from here...
> 
> *I was born and raised in St. Johns.*
> 
> My cousins wents to Grant, but for some reason I have a hard time accepting that area as N. Portland...



and yet we still like you.

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbburn!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

porkchopexpress said:


> But when I hear NEP, its anything in NE west of 82nd or so, maybe not even that far east. Sure its technically North East, but its not NEP. And although N. Portland isn't technically in NE, it might as well be.
> 
> Now back to Miles. Having him at camp can only be good. If he makes it, how can having a local guy hurt the team. Plus, it wasn't like he was a bad seed either. He was either class or student body president his senior year. I don't remember which. If he gets cut, I'm sure he'll wind up somewhere in the league. Doesn't he have the record for assists at Kansas? I'm sure some teams could use an unselfish back up point who knows how to get people the ball.
> 
> ...



He actually won the national player of the year as a senior in high school. 

If I remember correctly he broke the Big 12 record for assists, not just the Kansas record...And he was a Quarterback for their football team....Miles was 2 years ahead of my time, but when I was in high school Jefferson never had a varsity baseball team they never had enough good players try out to start up a varisty team. 


BTW, probably the best all around athlete from Portland came out of Grant High School. Some of you old Grant folks might know him, Darryl Motley.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> and yet we still like you.
> 
> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbburn!


haha, St. John's is a place that will definitely put some hair on your chest quickly.

why does St. Johns have such a bad rep with Portlanders?


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

That national player of the year award took grades/character into account...I think anyways. So thats a plus too. His junior year he played varsity baseball, I'm pretty sure he didn't go out senior year due to risk of injury (I'm sure at Kansas' request).


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> haha, St. John's is a place that will definitely put some hair on your chest quickly.
> 
> why does St. Johns have such a bad rep with Portlanders?



No idea actually. I like that area (but I'm partial to the St Johns bridge, so that clouds my judgement).


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Article by KU Sports



> This also is a severe culture shock for Miles and Langford, two four-year standouts at tradition-rich KU who earned fame and adoration from a fan base that couldn’t get enough.
> 
> Miles started in two Final Fours, in domes that could hold every resident of a two-high-school city. Langford likely would’ve been the 2003 Final Four MVP, had KU beaten Syracuse in the championship game that year.
> 
> ...


Aaron Miles; Flyers Game Log


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> haha, St. John's is a place that will definitely put some hair on your chest quickly.
> 
> why does St. Johns have such a bad rep with Portlanders?


I can't believe you have lived in North Portland for 20 years and do not know of the term N.E.P. and Parkrose comes to mind when you think of Northeast. Wow! Even my boy Hap (who grew up with all the other rich white boys in the West Hills knew where the N.E.P. is) I Personally have no beef with St. John's. It definitely gets a bad rap! Another all-round athlete from Grant was Terrell Brandon. Everyone knows about hoops, but he also ran track. His senior year(1988) he ran the lead leg of the state champion 4x100 relay. Grant won the whole thing that year and that relay team still holds the all-time state record. I'm sure there are alot of multi-sport athletes out there. Danny Ainge was probably the states best.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Aaron Miles did not pass his physical because of a mid-ankle sprain. Supposed to fully recover in 2 weeks, per blazers.com


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I can't believe you have lived in North Portland for 20 years and do not know of the term N.E.P. and Parkrose comes to mind when you think of Northeast. Wow! Even my boy Hap (who grew up with all the other rich white boys in the West Hills knew where the N.E.P. is) I Personally have no beef with St. John's. It definitely gets a bad rap! Another all-round athlete from Grant was Terrell Brandon. Everyone knows about hoops, but he also ran track. His senior year(1988) he ran the lead leg of the state champion 4x100 relay. Grant won the whole thing that year and that relay team still holds the all-time state record. I'm sure there are alot of multi-sport athletes out there. Danny Ainge was probably the states best.


St. Johns is a good place to grow up, can be rough at times, but I think the bad rep comes from the former Columbia Villa and the St. Johns Woods, two of the more poor areas that were a hotbed for Portland gang activity during the early 90's...I grew up by Portsmouth and also lived for awhile on Willamette towards Cathedral Park, pretty nice area IMO.

BTW, I'd say Terry Baker was the states best multi-sport athlete.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Isn't St. Johns on the upswing? My fiancee and I were looking at some places around there not too long ago and were impressed with some of the newer develpment/remodeling. Doesn't seem like too bad of a place.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I can't believe you have lived in North Portland for 20 years and do not know of the term N.E.P. and Parkrose comes to mind when you think of Northeast. Wow! Even my boy Hap (who grew up with all the other rich white boys in the West Hills knew where the N.E.P. is)


Hey! I did *NOT* grow in the West Hills!

I grew up basically spitting distance from Tigard. Infact, from my parents back yard, I could throw a rock into Washington County, it was so far south of the west hills.

Believe me when I say, where I grew up was not rich. When my parents bought their house, it was LONG before SW Portland was considered "rich", especially the area were they bought their house 34 years ago.

Hell, my dad drove the same suburban for 16 years (and put on 230K miles on it) before he finally upgraded to a 7 year old used car. My mom drove an 1980 citation for gods sake and it was a POS! AND the car she had during my time in high school, an 86 honda accord (which my sister drove, and I drove) she had for 11 years and put on 160K on it. She sold it with 205K on it. And it was during the time when those hondas *weren't* cool to have.

I'd stick out like a sore thumb in the west hills. 

(btw, I do know, or so I'm hoping, that you're kidding about that so I'm not offended)


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Isn't St. Johns on the upswing? My fiancee and I were looking at some places around there not too long ago and were impressed with some of the newer develpment/remodeling. Doesn't seem like too bad of a place.


Yep, St. Johns has cleaned up a lot in the last 5 years...A lot of the older homes are getting remodeled and every once in a while you run into a new track house somehow wedged in between two older homes...Its still not the greatest area and the schools are still horrible, but its slowly getting better than it used to be.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yep, St. Johns has cleaned up a lot in the last 5 years...A lot of the older homes are getting remodeled and every once in a while you run into a new track house somehow wedged in between two older homes...Its still not the greatest area and the schools are still horrible, but its slowly getting better than it used to be.


And the St. Johns Bridge really is one of the most spectacular ones in the state.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> And the St. Johns Bridge really is one of the most spectacular ones in the state.



you are damn right about that one. That was my favorite bridge as a kid, and it still is to this day. When it re-opened up earlier this year, I walked across it and took pictures (where those pictures ARE, I don't remember).

I love that bridge (and the one in Newport Oregon). The view (going east bound) on a clear clear day is unmatched, imho. Seeing Adams, St Helens and Hood and iirc, the tip of Rainer? Absofreakinlutely beautiful.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Some say it's nicer than the Golden Gate...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

When I was younger I remember they made a car commercial on the bridge. I think they've also shown the bridge on a movie or two, but I can't remember which one's.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> Hey! I did *NOT* grow in the West Hills!
> 
> I grew up basically spitting distance from Tigard. Infact, from my parents back yard, I could throw a rock into Washington County, it was so far south of the west hills.
> 
> ...



Of coarse I was kidding.....................Can you loan me $50?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Of coarse I was kidding.....................Can you loan me $50?


sure, let me sell one of the bentleys I got when I turned 16.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> When I was younger I remember they made a car commercial on the bridge. I think they've also shown the bridge on a movie or two, but I can't remember which one's.


I wanna say in the movie Pay It Forward with Kevin Spacey,Helen Hunt and Haley Joel Osment(I see dead people) there is one scene where a women is about to jump off the bridge and a man talks her down. The whole movie is based in Vegas or somewhere in the SW, but that one scene. Someone involved with the film(Writer, Producer) sombody is from Portland. Only saw the movie once, but that scene stuck out at me. Aaron Miles to Helen Hunt..............WOW!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

there was a film with angelina jolie filmed in Portland, about 12 years ago no. With Heddy Burress (from Boston Common). 

it's pretty funny because it's before the RG was built, and seems incredibly odd looking seeing the area before the garden was there.

Im too tired to look up the name, but it's not a good movie. Even with the nudity.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> there was a film with angelina jolie filmed in Portland, about 12 years ago no. With Heddy Burress (from Boston Common).
> 
> it's pretty funny because it's before the RG was built, and seems incredibly odd looking seeing the area before the garden was there.
> 
> Im too tired to look up the name, but it's not a good movie. Even with the nudity.




Wasn't it called Foxfire? I saw it about 3 months ago on the dish. I was thinking the same thing about the area.


----------

